# Self esteem



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Ok. So I go to an all girls school. Of course half these girls are petite and eat super healthy and exercise as if they are training for a marathon, counting every last calorie they consume and won't eat anything with a drop of sugar in it. I'm around 5 foot 3 inches tall and weigh 170 pounds. I'm not huge but I'm not tiny either. I could lose a few pounds, but the thing is, is that I am just comfortable being me. I like my size. I don't want to be super skinny. I eat what I want and I count my barn work and riding as exercise. I feel ok around my super skinny friends and I'm not afraid to tell people any of this. But then there are all these girls that act like if they aren't a size zero that the world is going to end. I mean we all have some sort of self esteem issues. It comes with being human, but I just don't get why more girls around my age, 20, just aren't happy being themselves. No one seems happy in their own skin these days and it kind of saddens me  

Maybe all people need some self esteem boosters from horses. I know that my self esteem raised so much when I started working with horses. Does anyone have any opinions on this subject?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I too attended a private school and same thing. I could muck 16 stalls without turning a sweat and enjoyed my strength. I didn't wear size next to nothing but I could outrun and outshoot them on the basketbal court, volleyball court, and various track and field events. If you are happy in your own skin, I'm happy for you.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I go to public high school but I know a lot of girls this way. I personally am lucky to have a fast matoblism and stay skinny but I did go through a chunky stage. Right now I am 5'5 at 117-127 on any given day however I am comfortable with that. I don't do any extra exercising besides barn work and riding but I also looove healthy foods and mainly eat a lot of fruits/vegetables over sweet stuff as a personal choice :]. Be yourself if you don't itll only slowly eat at you till you have no choice. :]


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are happy the way you are, don't let it bother you. That means you are content the way you are, otherwise it sounds like you are not and are complaining & envious.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

It's many different reasons why people are not comfortable in their skin. Weight is just one of them. Good for you for being yourself.


----------

